# Istick 30w



## ConradS

Cant wait for these to appear. The new MELO tanks dont look bad either!

Ok ok, they did maybe pull a bit of a hack there to widen the top deck of the device, but I think it looks better than the overhang, now its more of a "cliff" 

http://www.eleafworld.com/product/detail.php/istick-30w.html

Grimmgreen has one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

I quit 

Ok wait, I'm back 

This looks great, but still only the 2200mAh battery makes this a lot less desirable than the 50W/4400mAh.
Will be great for those that want a small iStick but haven't gotten one yet...but not for those of us who do


----------



## ConradS

free3dom said:


> I quit
> 
> Ok wait, I'm back
> 
> This looks great, but still only the 2200mAh battery makes this a lot less desirable than the 50W/4400mAh.
> Will be great for those that want a small iStick but haven't gotten one yet...but not for those of us who do



I'm in that "have nots" camp - looking for something that can drive one of the new sub-ohm tanks in a small package as a Reo backup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

ConradS said:


> I'm in that "have nots" camp - looking for something that can drive one of the new sub-ohm tanks in a small package as a Reo backup.


The 50W should be around R200 more expensive than the 30W. Can go down to 0.2 ohms, the 30W can go down to 0.4 ohms.


----------



## free3dom

ConradS said:


> I'm in that "have nots" camp - looking for something that can drive one of the new sub-ohm tanks in a small package as a Reo backup.



Then I think you have found yourself a new winner 
And in this version they fixed the only real issue with the original - they added a spring loaded 510 connection

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ConradS

Andre said:


> The 50W should be around R200 more expensive than the 30W. Can go down to 0.2 ohms, the 30W can go down to 0.4 ohms.



Tough choice! Size vs Flexibility really. Price is a non-issue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD

I've got the 20w and am still planning on buying he 30w   
I wish I could buy a top cap from the 30w for my 20w as well

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ricgt

This thing is a little beast!!! I have only had it since this afternoon but I am totally besotted with the performance and size... Will keep me happy for while. Even with the hulk that is the Subtank, aesthetically with that little "cliff" it just makes everything come together really well compared to the 20W version.

*Some good points that I like:*

22mm lip, spring loaded 510 and a really fast auto scroll. Battery Life has also been impressive so far.

*Some negative points:*

Dunno nothing as of yet, will report back soon.







Sorry for the crappy pics folks, stuck at work... Just thought I would share some thoughts on the little beast.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ConradS

Ricgt said:


> This thing is a little beast!!! I have only had it since this afternoon but I am totally besotted with the performance and size... Will keep me happy for while. Even with the hulk that is the Subtank, aesthetically with that little "cliff" it just makes everything come together really well compared to the 20W version.
> 
> *Some good points that I like:*
> 
> 22mm lip, spring loaded 510 and a really fast auto scroll. Battery Life has also been impressive so far.
> 
> *Some negative points:*
> 
> Dunno nothing as of yet, will report back soon.
> 
> View attachment 19194
> 
> 
> View attachment 19195
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crappy pics folks, stuck at work... Just thought I would share some thoughts on the little beast.


Awesome. Mind sharing where u got it from?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

@Ricgt so jealous right now 

That little lip really does round it off well 

Enjoy it


----------



## Ricgt

free3dom said:


> @Ricgt so jealous right now
> 
> That little lip really does round it off well
> 
> Enjoy it



Haha thanks bud. They should be landing any day now with the local suppliers...

Yeah it really does complete the package, its impressive how responsive the manufacturers are in implementing improvements to their products.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Ricgt said:


> Haha thanks bud. They should be landing any day now with the local suppliers...
> 
> Yeah it really does complete the package, its impressive how responsive the manufacturers are in implementing improvements to their products.



Now if only I can contain my excitement and wait for the second versions of these devices before I dive in 
Nah, I'll just upgrade

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ricgt

free3dom said:


> Now if only I can contain my excitement and wait for the second versions of these devices before I dive in
> Nah, I'll just upgrade



Lol I hear you brother... Down the rabbit hole we go

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Ricgt said:


> This thing is a little beast!!! I have only had it since this afternoon but I am totally besotted with the performance and size... Will keep me happy for while. Even with the hulk that is the Subtank, aesthetically with that little "cliff" it just makes everything come together really well compared to the 20W version.
> 
> *Some good points that I like:*
> 
> 22mm lip, spring loaded 510 and a really fast auto scroll. Battery Life has also been impressive so far.
> 
> *Some negative points:*
> 
> Dunno nothing as of yet, will report back soon.
> 
> View attachment 19194
> 
> 
> View attachment 19195
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crappy pics folks, stuck at work... Just thought I would share some thoughts on the little beast.


Awesome, that little lip makes a huge difference. Enjoy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Played with one today, they're pretty awesome... still going to hold off for a 50W though

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## free3dom

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Played with one today, they're pretty awesome... still going to hold off for a 50W though



You shouldn't play with matches...you should buy them 
I do think the slightly bigger 50w is going to be a winner

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ollie

Im waiting for this... i think anything Eleaf bring out from now on will be a winning device! Ill probabaly never use 50w of power, but id love the 50w too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Oliver Barry said:


> Im waiting for this... i think anything Eleaf bring out from now on will be a winning device! Ill probabaly never use 50w of power, but id love the 50w too!


Never say never  

All you need is a super Rda and a nice dual 24g build. Then you'll be cruising at 65w

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ollie

Yiannaki said:


> Never say never
> 
> All you need is a super Rda and a nice dual 24g build. Then you'll be cruising at 65w



True story @Yiannaki, but then again im one of those single coil guys... i prefer the low wattage, cooler vape! Have a singe coil 1.0 ohm single build in my magma atm, at 17w, this thing is MAGIC!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Oliver Barry said:


> Im waiting for this... i think anything Eleaf bring out from now on will be a winning device!!



Yip, they do seem to be bringing out great products... And quickly.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ollie

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Yip, they do seem to be bringing out great products... And quickly.



Good products, amazing value for money, and all the power i need..


----------



## free3dom

Oliver Barry said:


> Good products, amazing value for money, and all the power i need..



They also seem intent on perfecting their devices...these new iSticks are improving in the very few areas where the original lacked. They seem to be paying attention and applying what they learn to each new iteration


----------



## Ollie

free3dom said:


> They also seem intent on perfecting their devices...these new iSticks are improving in the very few areas where the original lacked. They seem to be paying attention and applying what they learn to each new iteration



Id expect any good manufacturer to do that... but i think it all started with the original iStick! if they hadnt sold so mant, they probably wouldnt have put extra cash into R&D... i think the aim on the 30w is blow the 20 out of the wayer, which seems to be the case, and the obvious


----------



## free3dom

Oliver Barry said:


> Id expect any good manufacturer to do that... but i think it all started with the original iStick! if they hadnt sold so mant, they probably wouldnt have put extra cash into R&D... i think the aim on the 30w is blow the 20 out of the wayer, which seems to be the case, and the obvious



You would expect that...but sadly in reality it rarely happens 
Eleaf actually does this with every release, and they space the upgrades apart quite well too (looking at you Kanger)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie

personally not a fan of Kanger, thats why i havent got the SubTank...


----------



## free3dom

Kanger has some great products...and other not so great products - hardly a consistent experience 
But I still harbour much desire for the SubTank

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MorganSa

Though I picked 50W, the appearance of it sucks


----------



## DoubleD

http://www.eleafworld.com/product/detail.php/istick-silicone-case.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carlito

The new 50watt istick would definitely be a better bet even though its a bit bigger,
i personally just think any tank on the 30watt like the Kanger sub tank makes it look WONKY,
i watched a YTV on the 50Watt and they rate it better than the 30watt.
Then again it will all depend on your price range, the 50 watt is definitely bigger and would probably fit any Atomizer, RTA, and even the RDA's out there there is also more room for smoking RDA's that require low ohm builds more wattage,
But thats just my opinion!!

Happy Vaping people!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

@Carlito, I dunno man, I'm using a lemo on my istick 30W, and it feels and looks great IMHO... Also don't forget that with VV/VW devices you don't really need to build lower. Just up the power and you're good to go.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Carlito

@n0ugh7-zw i know it doesn't look bad it just in my eyes looks pretty wonky 
I have a Hana Mod V3 30watt it does pretty much the same as the istick 30watt i have no doubt but some low ohm builds need a little extra vv/vw
Certain devices and Certain Atomizers like the lemo the vv/vw doesn't play a big part.
I myself have a Lemo Right now sitting on my Hana Mod on 30 watts and its golden.
But its sad to say that i just sold it so sending her off to her new owner...
I'm most definitely gna have some fun with my new Sigelei 150 watt.


----------



## DoubleD

Carlito said:


> The new 50watt istick would definitely be a better bet even though its a bit bigger,
> i personally just think any tank on the 30watt like the Kanger sub tank makes it look WONKY,
> i watched a YTV on the 50Watt and they rate it better than the 30watt.
> Then again it will all depend on your price range, the 50 watt is definitely bigger and would probably fit any Atomizer, RTA, and even the RDA's out there there is also more room for smoking RDA's that require low ohm builds more wattage,
> But thats just my opinion!!
> 
> Happy Vaping people!!!




I agree that its a 'better bet' if 50w's is what you need to be happy, what I need is a mod that is compact, I'm on the road all day long, so something small and reliable is what I need from a device, both the Istick 20w and 30w give me just that.
I guess what Im saying is, comparing or gauging the 50w to both the 30w or 20w is like comparing an apple to a banana  
Everyone has different needs and eleaf imho, has created a great range of affordable mods that can be suited to anyone, except the crazy people who need 100w  

Having said that, I will say that the 50w mod is a winner (apart from the rattly fire button ) 
The 50w of power isn't what impresses me really, the battery is what stands out for me, 4400mah from a small device like that is  



*Edit:* I only saw now that you're one of those crazy people 


Carlito said:


> I'm most definitely gna have some fun with my new Sigelei 150 watt.


I challenge you to post a video of you vaping at 111w

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Carlito

@DoubleD i couldnt agree with you more its just preference 
To answer your Question on the "Who needs more than 100watt" it all boils down to power and Battery life
2 18650 batteries on 33watts u good for the whole day or even more 2x efest 3100 Mah 6200Mah thats a lot of battery Capacity...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD

Carlito said:


> @DoubleD i couldnt agree with you more its just preference
> To answer your Question on the "Who needs more than 100watt" it all boils down to power and Battery life
> 2 18650 batteries on 33watts u good for the whole day or even more 2x efest 3100 Mah 6200Mah thats a lot of battery Capacity...



That makes total sense to me but of course at the cost of having a huge box to lug around, not so great for me but thats just me.
Whatever your motive is, it will always be awesome to me because then at least I know you are not back on the stinkies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carlito

@DoubleD Challenge Accepted on the 111watts!!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

20W --> 
30W --> 
50W --> 
75W --> 
100W+ -->

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Carlito

@DoubleD you dared me to vape my Sigelei on the 111watts here it is!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD

Carlito said:


> @DoubleD you dared me to vape my Sigelei on the 111watts here it is!!!



waiting patiently

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Carlito said:


> @DoubleD you dared me to vape my Sigelei on the 111watts here it is!!!





DoubleD said:


> waiting patiently



I saw a little mushroom cloud out the window a while ago...maybe that was it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD

free3dom said:


> I saw a little mushroom cloud out the window a while ago...maybe that was it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carlito

Its busy uploading

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Carlito

It wont let me upload the Vid


----------



## DoubleD

Carlito said:


> It wont let me upload the Vid


I think it needs to be uploaded to youtube first, if you havent already tried that..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Carlito

I already tried that


----------



## DoubleD

Carlito said:


> I already tried that


whats the URL? or the title?

Also, I think this is normal, someone on the forum explained once that it takes a while for some reason or the other lol (massive amounts of information right there )


----------



## Carlito

SIGELEI 150watt 0.5 ohm 111watts


----------



## Carlito



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## DoubleD

Carlito said:


>





haha awesome 

What juice did you use? straight up VG? you seem to have taken it well, I expected you to turn into the silver surfer or something 

*EDIT: *Oh ya, I love the title - "WIN!" hahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

Carlito said:


>




Well bloody done ...you crazy man 
That'll teach us to doubt you 

What coil did you run that with?


----------



## Carlito

hahaha na man its a 80vg 20pg of my own mix of peach & cream its such a smooth flavour on high voltage
You should try @skybluevaping they have very good concentrate to make flavour, its all about steeping also..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Carlito

HAHAHA well said


----------



## DoubleD

free3dom said:


> Well bloody done ...you crazy man
> That'll teach us to doubt you
> 
> What coil did you run that with?




Im guessing a 0.1, something around there


----------



## Carlito

Na it was a triple 26g bulid 7 wraps 0.5ohm on 111watts 
gna send a pic now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carlito

Here is the coil

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

Carlito said:


> Na it was a triple 26g bulid 7 wraps 0.5ohm on 111watts
> gna send a pic now



Clever, the tri-coil should make it a lot less 

That's 7.5V and 15A...quite a hot vape I'm guessing


----------



## Carlito

Yea the tri-coil should i just did a bit more adjusting and im only using kanthol so it makes the ohm reading higher than usual...
i gave it a try and it worked out great!
The vape is hot but if you have the right RDA you can get the right amount of airflow in and its buttery smooth! 
If you do decide to do it give me a shout if you need any help

Reactions: Like 1


----------

